# Ear Muffs for Riding Hat



## eventr (17 December 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy those sheepskin ear muffs which attach to your riding hat from??  Getting too cold without them now!


----------



## KatB (17 December 2007)

A variety but not sure if anything of use.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/Pro...groupCode=01403


----------



## BBs (17 December 2007)

Madmare wears some real cool ones..
Must ask her where she got them from!


----------



## FAYEFUDGE (17 December 2007)

I got brilliant ones from Whiterose Equestrian Ltd. Found them online.
www.whiterose-equestrian.co.uk or 07713 196963.


----------



## flatcoat2 (17 December 2007)

Griffin nuumed make them so anyone who orders numnahs from them can get them.


----------



## Butterbean (17 December 2007)

Try wearing a buff over your head like a balaclava then putting your riding hat on top. Keeps you toasty &amp; warm and no draughts down your neck.

Buffs


----------



## Rowreach (17 December 2007)

Going to sound like my mother now, but we had some of these and found that we couldn't hear a thing with them on - so we banned them on the yard cos this was so dangerous.


----------



## Bert&Maud (17 December 2007)

I use one of those wooly tube things, I think it's called a snood, which I wear round my neck, but can pull up over the top of my hat and round the lower part of my face when it's as cold as it is now!


----------



## flyingfeet (17 December 2007)

I have some that go around the back of the neck and go over the ears - they even have a metal discs with holes to allow you to hear.

Like these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Camel-Wraparound-N...1QQcmdZViewItem

I've also got a headband, but no chance of getting a properly fitting hat over that!


----------



## Vicki1986 (18 December 2007)

silk scarf wrapped round the head ears and neck works well apparently although im yet to try it. because its so thin it wont hurt your head to have it on under your hat.


----------

